# Closed - Grim Hyborian Tales - Game Thread Created.



## ragboy (Oct 21, 2005)

I really enjoy Robert E. Howard's Conan stories, as many of us do. In that vein, I'd like to run a PbP game that has a different angle from either a fluid, open-ended campaign, or a plod-through-the-adventures railroad. Here's my angle: 

- Short one-off adventures that span time and all of Hyboria (much like reading a collection of Conan stories)
- Characters that are not 'progressive.' (More on that below)
- A campaign that's not contiguous... 
- An unobtrusive story thread running through the campaign leading to a final confrontation.

Work with me here. These are the bounds for character creation: 

- Use Grim Tales as the base ruleset.
- 28 point buy system
- Any character concept is welcome within the bounds of the "look and feel" of Howard's world. I'll work directly with anyone that wants a spellcasting character. 
- Make a version of your character at the following levels:  
	- 3rd
	- 8th
	- 12th

- Equipment - Equip your character with mundane equipment however you want at each level. There will be additions/subtractions before each episode. 

- Magic - Hyboria is a low magic setting, but that doesn't mean no magic or low-powered magic. Using the forces of the unknown have a price and it's usually not an easy one to pay, either socially or personally. For any and all magic (spellcasting, magic items, etc), I'll work directly with the player before each episode to get things right. 

- Spellcasting - I'm going to use an odd mix of GT and Savage Worlds for the spellcasting system. More on that as applicable. 

- Campaign "Settings" - 
*Flat-footed - Lose your shield bonus
**Death - Death at -10
**Massive Damage Threshold - CON only. 
**Spellburn Die - d6 (though some spells situations may call for more or less)
- Horror/Insanity - Not used. 
- We'll also be using the Mooks/Massive Damage variant to speed along any fodder combats. 


- Sources - Other than Grim Tales, I'll be drawing heavily on: http://hyboria.xoth.net/. I won't be using the various human races as game Races, however. More on that later. The episodes will be drawn mostly from my own head, Howard's work, and 30 years worth of Conan comics...  

- Timeline - I'm looking to spend some time getting the characters and character mix right, so I don't plan to begin the first episode before the middle of November. What I'd like to start with are character concepts. 

- Theme - First and foremost, as with any game I run, the theme is character pain. Like brutal, oh-Crom-on-the-Mountain-make-it-stop kinda pain. And secondly is fun. Because we all like the have fun...    

Game thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2725286
Rogues Gallery: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2726477


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

I could be interested... but there is a few things that I have issue with:

I see the 28-point buy as being rather low. 

How will you do armor?  Most of the people in those books run around in any sort of armor yet without house rules people will be forced to wear it for survival.

Both issues are IMHO you and others may not see it like that.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 21, 2005)

Rockin'. Great to see a Grim Tales game up.

I'm too busy to join, but wanted to give a great big stamp of approval and a round of applause.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 21, 2005)

--Thanks bobitron! I know you're busy... 

Shatterstone - Well, GT characters get a class bonus to armor class, as d20 Modern, and armor works a little different in GT, so I don't see a problem with it. I'm assuming you're suggesting the Parry mechanic in the d20 Conan book. Si o no? I've thought about that, but considered making it a feat or talent tree of various parry moves. I haven't played d20 Conan, so if you have an opinion on mechanics from that book, lemme know. 

28-point buy will be fine, by the way.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Shatterstone - Well, GT characters get a class bonus to armor class, as d20 Modern, and armor works a little different in GT, so I don't see a problem with it.




Oops...   I missed the GT part of the recruitment thread.  I don't have that book so I'll withdraw my name.  Sorry.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 22, 2005)

Well let me be the first to throw some Grim Tales love your Hyborean way. Count me in!


----------



## ragboy (Oct 22, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Well let me be the first to throw some Grim Tales love your Hyborean way. Count me in!




Excellent!


----------



## Fenris (Oct 25, 2005)

Ragboy,
What options (ie skulls) are you going with? APs, MDTs etc. Just trying to get the full feel going for my concept.

I could kill Wulf. I spent all weekend working on a character. He has so many frickin choices and oprions in GT, that any given concept could be made, like 4 thousand ways! I guess there is such a thing as too many options 

Anyway, my intial idea is for a Pictish archer/tracker. Dedicated/Fast I am pretty sure is how I will be going with him.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 25, 2005)

I just started looking at that last night. I'll translate my notes into more guidance tonight. Your input is more than welcome on this, as well. If you give me an idea of your 'ideal' character, I'll morph that into campaign law. (how do you like that for great power == great responsibility?)


----------



## ragboy (Oct 26, 2005)

Updated with 'skull' level. Let me know if I missed anything. 

And tell your friends! Not much interest, it seems. Not sure if the concept is too weird or what.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2005)

*sniff* I lost all my friends to the Bru. IYKWIMAITYD   

Well a solo game then, well we have a few weeks to get a few more. Maybe a post over in in the d20 forum like Wulf initially did would help. I think we have a lot of Grimmies over there who don't PbP yet and would like a GT game. Just a thought.

Thanks for the skulls. I was pretty much going to tell you straight 2 skulls is good. What you have is great.

Will you be using FDH? (probably not but I wanted to ask)
How do you want to do HP?
How detailed do you want to see the characters at each level?
How much background do you want?
Standard GT backgrounds?

I am looking at 3rd: Fast1: Dedicated2; 8th Fast 3: Dedicated5; and 12th Fast 5: Dedicated7 as levels right now. I am still squaring things away. I have two "open" skills and wanted to know whether you think the standard Hide/Move Silebt would work best or a more urban approach of Gather Information and Diplomacy or Intimidation and switching KN:Nature to Local?


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 26, 2005)

I would like to try, I thought about a strong/fast Character mybe thrown a bit Charismatic in.
A freelancer, a an streetkid who learned to survive and then  the way of steel.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 26, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> I would like to try, I thought about a strong/fast Character mybe thrown a bit Charismatic in.
> A freelancer, a an streetkid who learned to survive and then  the way of steel.




Yep. Sounds fun. Lemme know what you come up with.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 26, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> *sniff* I lost all my friends to the Bru. IYKWIMAITYD
> 
> Well a solo game then, well we have a few weeks to get a few more. Maybe a post over in in the d20 forum like Wulf initially did would help. I think we have a lot of Grimmies over there who don't PbP yet and would like a GT game. Just a thought.
> 
> ...




My brain isn't working well this morning... What's FDH?

For HP, take the full amount for 1st level and roll for the other levels. I trust you.  

As for the detail at each level, just make sure you have a full character (feats, talents, skills, etc) and a base set of equipment. Before each adventure for that character level, we'll do some massaging on equipment, money, and some other things. 

Make the background as detailed as you desire. Extra action points for plot points I can use later...  

On the skills problem, we can approach this two ways. You can either leave them open, and I'll make suggestions before the adventure for that character level, or build him however you want and I'll "fill in the blanks" with NPC's. I won't hang you out to dry, as in make some ungodly Gather Information DC as a major plot point, and you took stealth instead. Or if I do, I'll give you an out...


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 26, 2005)

A Girl grown up in the slums of an hyborean city, learned to survive and look out for himself in the streets of the city.
Zingaran or  Zamorrean ?

Would be fast 3 I thinkor fast2/ charismatic 1 
As her skills and her rep growed she got better as a thief , because her prey grown more dangerous and some enemies hunted her, she found a kind of refugee in a free company, where she learned to travel and fight, till the companie got destroyed through the circumstances of war.
With newskills and more experienced she began to work as a freelancer.

Fast 4/strong 3 or fast 3Charismatic 1 strong 3

That was it to lev  12v 

She come from a desperate live and hungered after the better, the good things in live.
First it was only food in her belly, and money toput food in her belly, clothes on her body an a safe, warm, dry place to sleep.
Then it grows to good food, good arms and equipment, good wine, good company, trusted comrades and a warm bed.
And now, she don`t know, what live has more to offer?
And are the few run ins with some unnatural things a sign of personal danger?
fast 5/strong 5 Charismatic 2

Do you`ve a sheet howyou prefer the PCs be organiced.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 26, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> A Girl grown up in the slums of an hyborean city, learned to survive and look out for himself in the streets of the city.
> Would be fast 3 I think.
> As her skills and her rep growed she got better as a thief , because her prey grown more dangerous and some enemies hunted her, she found a kind of refugee in a free company, where she learned to travel and fight, till the companie got destroyed through the circumstances of war.
> With newskills and more experienced she began to work as a freelancer.
> ...




Right. But be sure to read the character creation guidelines. You need this character created for 3rd, 8th and 12th level.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> My brain isn't working well this morning... What's FDH?
> 
> For HP, take the full amount for 1st level and roll for the other levels. I trust you.
> 
> ...





Natch. I post up soon. I have through 8th level I think. need to figure out the last few feats and talents (and make sure I have pre-reqs covered.)

Any help for Pictish Names?

FDH= Fewer Dead Heroes, the armor as damage conversion option in GT.


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry i thought it were 7


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 26, 2005)

Look for names of Iroquis(spelling?)


----------



## Fenris (Oct 26, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> Look for names of Iroquis(spelling?)



But the Picts were the original inhabitants of Briton before the Celtic migrations.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 26, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> But the Picts were the original inhabitants of Briton before the Celtic migrations.




Howard apparently modeled them after the Iriquois. That's also the guidance in the Conan d20 RPG (mongoose).


----------



## Fenris (Oct 27, 2005)

Ah, I had assumed that because he had NAMED it after a historical people............

Oh well. This may actually fit the concept better anyway. Guess I need to cruise that website a bit more. But this may certainly decide my skill list though.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Ah, I had assumed that because he had NAMED it after a historical people............
> 
> Oh well. This may actually fit the concept better anyway. Guess I need to cruise that website a bit more. But this may certainly decide my skill list though.




Well, I wouldn't worry too much about the name thing, or the background being historical Pict flavored or Iriquois flavored. Howard created the world, but he's dead, so we can do whatever we want. If you like your character's name and background, who are we to say that it's 'right' or 'wrong.' Sorta the same philosophy I took with my Star Wars game. We're the ones that have to play in it, and be happy with the result... Damn the published material!

Anyway. All that just to say that I'm not going to hold up some archaic passage in a Howard story (or even in published RPG material) and say you're wrong...


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 27, 2005)

If you prefer a standard format for the PCs please post it, when you´ve it ready.


----------



## ragboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Any format you want. I can adapt, or change it. Whatever's comfortable for you.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

I'll put all three up this weekend, at least stats and what not. Well I hope to at least, busy weekend.

One question: I am trying to figure out that last Fast Talent at level 12. Improved Evasion or Uncanny Dodge. Opinions?


----------



## ragboy (Oct 28, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I'll put all three up this weekend, at least stats and what not. Well I hope to at least, busy weekend.
> 
> One question: I am trying to figure out that last Fast Talent at level 12. Improved Evasion or Uncanny Dodge. Opinions?




Uncanny dodge... There won't be as many situations where a Reflex save would make or break you (i.e. fireballs flying back and forth, etc). There will definitely be more instances of ambush/surprise.


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 28, 2005)

This weekend I will also try to make my character.


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2005)

*Damn...*

RB,

How the heck did I miss this (grumbles)?

If you want another player...give me a week and I will try to have one to you (I am out on business travel and don't have book access for a couple of days).

I am thinking one of three concepts:

(1) Renegade Aquilonian or Nemedian knight, dishonored and down on his luck - tank (Strong/Tough).

(2) Disinherited Zingaran Dandy, 2nd son cheated out of familiy legacy, swashbuckler type (Fast/Smart).

(3)  Ophirian Priestess of an obscure fire cult (maybe a militant, female-only offshoot of Mitra), former slave and sworn enemy of all things Set (Dedicated or Dedicated/Tough).

Thoughts?

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> FDH= Fewer Dead Heroes, the armor as damage conversion option in GT.




FDH = Goodness...

Big fan of FDH, especially in a Hyborian Game !

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Oct 28, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> (1) Renegade Aquilonian or Nemedian knight, dishonored and down on his luck - tank (Strong/Tough).
> 
> (2) Disinherited Zingaran Dandy, 2nd son cheated out of familiy legacy, swashbuckler type (Fast/Smart).
> 
> (3)  Ophirian Priestess of an obscure fire cult (maybe a militant, female-only offshoot of Mitra), former slave and sworn enemy of all things Set (Dedicated or Dedicated/Tough).




You're definitely welcome! I like all three. If I had to pick, I'd go with 3, 1, 2 in that order... And timeline is pretty slow. I'm not looking to get started until the middle of November. Once we get started, I'd like to have about the same pace as Wulf's....about 1 post a day (or 5 a week...I'm pretty busy on the weekends and usually away from a computer.)


----------



## ragboy (Oct 28, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> FDH = Goodness...
> 
> Big fan of FDH, especially in a Hyborian Game !




Yeah. Continuity in characters is the soul of Hyborian games... I'll look at that this weekend and have guidance.


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> You're definitely welcome! I like all three. If I had to pick, I'd go with 3, 1, 2 in that order... And timeline is pretty slow. I'm not looking to get started until the middle of November. Once we get started, I'd like to have about the same pace as Wulf's....about 1 post a day (or 5 a week...I'm pretty busy on the weekends and usually away from a computer.)




Rockin'...

I might stat up 2 PCs...just to check them both out (plus I am already playing a female spell-caster in a certain other PbP game...wonder if that is my alter-ego ).

A question on CDB and armor...will heavy armor restrict CDB or is it additive?

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

Great to have you on board Old One!


----------



## Old One (Oct 28, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Great to have you on board Old One!




Thanks!  This sounds like too much fun to pass up...

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Oct 28, 2005)

_ANY_ Grim Tales game is too much fun to pass up


----------



## ragboy (Oct 30, 2005)

Fewer Dead Heroes is the way we'll go. 

Old One: Let me know if you want to play the priestess. We'll work out the details.


----------



## Old One (Oct 30, 2005)

Hooray for FDH!

I am going to stat out both the knight and the priestess over the next couple of days and try to decide which I would like best...

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Oct 31, 2005)

OK, I'll start this Parade off-well a start at least not entirely done: Background and names to come (once I finish the research)

3rd Level
[sblock]
Human Male
Fast 1/Dedicated 2
XP: 3,000

Str 12 (+1) 
Dex 16 (+3)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (6'1", 175 lbs)
HP: 20
BAB: +1
DEF: +5
Init: +3
Move: 30'

AC: 20 (10 +2 armor + 3 dex +5 DEF ) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +3
Reflex: +4
Will: +4

*Attacks:*
Handaxe 
Composite longbow 

*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Track
Point Blank Shot
Weapon Proficiency: Composite Long Bow
Rapid Shot

*Talents:*
Evasion
Insight: Survival


*Skills* (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Bowyer/Fletcher) (+3/1) 
Hide (+6/3)
Knowledge (Nature) (+8/5 + Synergy)
Listen (+8/6)
Move Silently (+7/4)
Profession (Hunter) (+1/0)
Search (+6/5)
Spot (+8/6)
Survival (+11/6 +13 Above Ground Synergy)

Languages Known:


*Equipment:*
MW Leather Armor 
MW Comp Mighty (+1) long bow {200 gp / 3 lb} 
Quiver with 20 arrows {2 gp / 3 lb}
Hand axe
Leather Buckskins
Backpack {2gp / 2 lb}
Riding Horse
Riding saddle

[/sblock]

8th Level
[sblock]
Human Male
Fast 3/Dedicated 5
XP: 

Str 12 (+1) 
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 14 (+2)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (6'1", 175 lbs)
HP: 47
BAB: +5
DEF: +7
Init: +4
Move: 30'

AC: 22 (10 +2 armor + 3 dex +7 DEF ) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +5
Reflex: +7
Will: +7

*Attacks:*
Hand axe
Composite longbow 

*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Track
Point Blank Shot
Weapon Proficiency: Composite Long Bow
Rapid Shot
Quick Draw
Precise Shot
Weapon Focus: Composite Long bow

*Talents:*
Evasion
Insight: Survival
Uncanny Dodge
Aware
Favored Enemy: Humans

*Skills* (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Bowyer/Fletcher) (+5/3) 
Hide (+9/5)
Knowledge (Nature) (+11/8 + Synergy)
Listen (+15/11)
Move Silently (+10/6)
Profession (Hunter) (+2/1)
Search (+11/10)
Spot (+15/11)
Survival (+16/11 +18 Above Ground Synergy)

Languages Known:


*Equipment:*
MW Leather Armor 
MW Comp Mighty (+1) long bow {200 gp / 3 lb} 
Quiver with 20 arrows {2 gp / 3 lb}
Hand axe
Leather Buckskins
Backpack {2gp / 2 lb}
Riding Horse
Riding saddle
[/sblock]


12th Level
[sblock]
Human Male
Fast 5/Dedicated 7
XP: 

Str 12 (+1) 
Dex 18 (+4)
Con 12 (+1)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 15 (+2)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (6'1", 175 lbs)
HP: 63
BAB: +9
DEF: +9
Init: +10
Move: 30'

AC: 24 (10 +2 armor + 3 dex +9 DEF ) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
Reflex: +10
Will: +7

*Attacks:*
Hand axe
Composite longbow

*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Track
Point Blank Shot
Weapon Proficiency: Composite Long Bow
Rapid Shot
Quick Draw
Precise Shot
Weapon Focus: Composite Long bow
Improved Initiative
Far Shot
Greater Weapon Focus
Improved Point Blank Shot


*Talents:*
Evasion
Insight: Survival
Uncanny Dodge
Aware
Favored Enemy: Humans
Zen Focus
Improved Reaction


*Skills* (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Bowyer/Fletcher) (+6/4) 
Hide (+13/9)
Knowledge (Nature) (+11/8 + Synergy)
Listen (+19/15)
Move Silently (+11/10)
Profession (Hunter) (+2/1)
Search (+14/13)
Spot (+19/15)
Survival (+20/15 +22 Above Ground Synergy)

Languages Known:


*Equipment:*
MW Leather Armor 
MW Comp Mighty (+1) long bow {200 gp / 3 lb} 
Quiver with 20 arrows {2 gp / 3 lb}
Hand axe
Leather Buckskins
Backpack {2gp / 2 lb}
Riding Horse
Riding saddle
[/sblock]


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry I was down on the cold this weekend, I don`t expect to get my Character ready before end of the week.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 1, 2005)

sworddancer: I had the same cold. No sweat. Get it in as you can. 

Fenris: I think you have one more feat than you should at 3rd level: 

2 at 1st
1 at 3rd
1 at 2nd level Dedicated... 

Am I counting right? Or do you get Light armor for free? (Don't have my book in my hand...)

Other than that, it looks good, though he may be a bit weak in close combat... Fits his character, though. He's a "run, hide...the Highland way," type dude. Now, let's hope that Old One likes his tank, otherwise you guys might need to hire some cannon fodder.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 1, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> sworddancer: I had the same cold. No sweat. Get it in as you can.
> 
> Fenris: I think you have one more feat than you should at 3rd level:
> 
> ...




Ragboy, Yes Fast Characters get SWP and LAP for free (had I started Dedicated I could have had Medium armor and shield as well, but would n't use them and wanted the hit points.)  

Yes, he is weak in close combat, but I am hoping that he will see anyway before they are in close range and that I can drop them down.

I may stat up my own tank if Old One goes with the witch, just for fun


----------



## ragboy (Nov 1, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I may stat up my own tank if Old One goes with the witch, just for fun




No worries. What I have built so far has opportunity for cannon fodder... er rather...valued allies.


----------



## Old One (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Still working on my stat ups...I hope to get something posted either later tonight or early tomorrow AM.

~ OO


----------



## Old One (Nov 2, 2005)

*Priestess*

Here is the first stab at the priestess...

Pending approval, I put her own background (slave) together with the following skills: Bluff, Sense Motive, Gather Information.  If that doesn't work...let me know.  I just put down basic equipment, since I don't know what level of "stuff" we would have...

Human Female
Dedicated 3
XP: 3,001

Str 12 (+1) 
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 10 (+0)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 16 (+3)
Cha 14 (+2) 

Size: Medium (5' 8", 125 lbs)
HP: 16
BAB: +2
DEF: +2
Init: +4
Move: 30'

AC: 16 (10 +4 armor +2 DEF)/18 w/large shield

Saves:
Fortitude: +2
Reflex: +1
Will: +5

Attacks:
Mace
Light Crossbow

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus: Mace
Improved Damage Threshhold
Improved Initiative
Skill Focus: Heal

Talents:
Healing Knack
Magical Adept


Skills (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Weaponsmith) (+4/3) 
Knowledge (Religion) (+4/3)
Profession (Tavern Wench) (+6/3)
Bluff (+7/5)
Intimidate (+8/6)
Heal (+11/5 + Skill Focus)
Concentration (+4/4)
Gather Information (+6/4)
Sense Motive (+7/4)
Spellcraft (+6/5)

Languages Known:


Equipment:
MW Chain Shirt
Large Shield
MW Mace
Light Crossbow + 20 bolts
Holy Symbol
Backpack

*********

Human Female
Dedicated 8
XP: 28,001

Str 12 (+1) 
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 10 (+0)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 17 (+3)
Cha 15 (+2) 

Size: Medium (5' 8", 125 lbs)
HP: 36
BAB: +6/+1
DEF: +4
Init: +4
Rep: +6
Move: 30'

AC: 18 (10 +4 armor +4 DEF)/20 w/large shield

Saves:
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +2
Will: +7

Attacks:
Mace
Light Crossbow

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus: Mace
Improved Damage Threshhold
Improved Initiative
Skill Focus: Heal
Renown
Frightful Presence
Heroic Surge
Skill Supremacy: Sense Motive

Talents:
Healing Knack
Magical Adept
Improved Caster Level 1
Improved Caster Level 2


Skills (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Weaponsmith) (+4/3) 
Knowledge (Religion) (+5/4)
Profession (Tavern Wench) (+6/3)
Bluff (+9/7)
Intimidate (+11/9)
Heal (+16/10 + Skill Focus)
Concentration (+7/7)
Sense Motive (+15/9 + Skill Supremacy)
Gather Information (+9/7)
Spellcraft (+12/11)

Languages Known:

Equipment:
MW Chain Shirt
Large Shield
MW Mace
Light Crossbow + 20 bolts
Holy Symbol
Backpack

***********

Human Female
Dedicated 12
XP: 66,001

Str 12 (+1) 
Dex 10 (+0)
Con 10 (+0)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 18 (+4)
Cha 15 (+2) 

Size: Medium (5' 8", 125 lbs)
HP: 46
BAB: +9/+4
DEF: +6
Init: +4
Rep: +7
Move: 30'

AC: 20 (10 +4 armor +6 DEF)/22 w/large shield

Saves:
Fortitude: +6
Reflex: +6
Will: +10

Attacks:
Mace
Light Crossbow

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus: Mace
Improved Damage Threshhold 1
Improved Initiative
Skill Focus: Heal
Renown
Frightful Presence
Heroic Surge
Skill Supremacy: Sense Motive
Lightning Reflexes
Skill Focus: Sense Motive
Improved Damage Threshhold 2
Greater Weapon Focus: Mace

Talents:
Healing Knack
Magical Adept
Improved Caster Level 1
Improved Caster Level 2
Improved Caster Level 3
Improved Caster Level 4
Master Eldritch Flow


Skills (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Weaponsmith) (+4/3) 
Knowledge (Religion) (+7/6)
Profession (Tavern Wench) (+7/3)
Bluff (+12/10)
Intimidate (+14/12)
Heal (+21/14 + Skill Focus)
Concentration (+10/10)
Sense Motive (+27/13 + Skill Supremacy + Skill Focus)
Gather Information (+13/11)
Spellcraft (+16/15)

Languages Known:

Equipment:
MW Chain Shirt
Large Shield
MW Mace
Light Crossbow + 20 bolts
Holy Symbol
Backpack

The knight will follow...

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Here is the first stab at the priestess...
> 
> Pending approval, I put her own background (slave) together with the following skills: Bluff, Sense Motive, Gather Information.  If that doesn't work...let me know.  I just put down basic equipment, since I don't know what level of "stuff" we would have...




This looks good. The Slave background and skills are fine. The equipment will be a bit fluid and updated before each segment, so giving me an idea of what she would normally carry is probably enough at this point. And masterwork stuff is fine, as well. It's not going to matter much. You're all going to die screaming... I mean... yeah, it's all good. 

Oh, and to everyone, I like Wulf's idea of providing an image for your character. If you send me one, I'll grant you some benny TBD. Need to make some tokens for everyone...


----------



## Old One (Nov 3, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> This looks good. The Slave background and skills are fine. The equipment will be a bit fluid and updated before each segment, so giving me an idea of what she would normally carry is probably enough at this point. And masterwork stuff is fine, as well. It's not going to matter much. You're all going to die screaming... I mean... yeah, it's all good.
> 
> Oh, and to everyone, I like Wulf's idea of providing an image for your character. If you send me one, I'll grant you some benny TBD. Need to make some tokens for everyone...




RG -

Thanks.  I am about 3/5 done with stating up the knight...boy, is he ugly (in a good way).  Ugly, great-sword wielding disgraced Poitanian bad-boy !

I am traveling tomorrow and Friday, so I probably won't have him "up" until the weekend.

~ OO

PS - I will work on pics for both


----------



## ragboy (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm looking to get started next Monday, November 14.

Fenris: This one looks good. Let me know if you're still considering another character build

Old One: ditto. 

sword-dancer: Speak now or forever...


----------



## sword-dancer (Nov 8, 2005)

I´m working on it.


----------



## Old One (Nov 8, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> I'm looking to get started next Monday, November 14.
> 
> Fenris: This one looks good. Let me know if you're still considering another character build
> 
> ...




RG,

Hang in there with me...I am now 4/5's done...just can't get 5 seconds to sit and finish the knight.  I hope to have him up by mid-week...

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 8, 2005)

RG,
I'm working an another one. I'll put him up soon. Been bsuy as well. But I have one up right!   Which I go with will depend up party composition.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 8, 2005)

No sweat. Just a ping.


----------



## Old One (Nov 9, 2005)

*Knight...*

Here is the knight...

I must admit, I think I like him better 

Human Male
Strong 3
XP: 3,001

Str 16 (+3) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 15 (+2)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (5' 6", 190 lbs)
HP: 27
BAB: +3
DEF: +2
Init: +1
Move: 20'

AC: 19 (10 +6 armor +2 DEF +1 DEX)/21 w/large shield

Saves:
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +2
Will: +1

Attacks:
Greatsword
Mace
Lance
Throwing Axes

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus: Greatsword
Improved Damage Threshhold
Power Attack 
Cleave

Talents:
Melee Smash 1
Melee Smash 2


Skills (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Weaponsmith) (+7/6) 
Knowledge (Ettiquette) (+2/1)
Profession (Bouncer) (+1/1)
Diplomacy (+0/1)
Knowledge (Nobility) (+1/1)
Ride (+7/6)
Climb (+6/3)
Swim (+5/2)
Jump (+6/3)

Languages Known:

Equipment:
MW Half-Plate
Large Shield
MW Greatsword
Mace
Throwing Axes (4)
Dagger
Backpack

Hit Point Rolls: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=184165

*********

Human Male
Strong 8
XP: 28,001

Str 17 (+3) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (5' 6", 190 lbs)
HP: 62
BAB: +8/+3
DEF: +4
Init: +1
Rep: +1
Move: 20'

AC: 23 (10 +8 armor +4 DEF +1 DEX)/25 w/large shield

Saves:
Fortitude: +7
Reflex: +3
Will: +2

Attacks:
Greatsword
Mace
Lance
Throwing Axes

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus: Greatsword
Improved Damage Threshhold
Power Attack 
Cleave
Great Cleave
Mounted Combat
Ride-by Attack
Greater Weapon Focus: Greatsword

Talents:
Melee Smash 1
Melee Smash 2
Weapon Specialization: Greatsword
Melee Smash 3


Skills (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Weaponsmith) (+11/10) 
Knowledge (Ettiquette) (+4/3)
Profession (Bouncer) (+1/1)
Diplomacy (+1/2)
Knowledge (Nobility) (+1/1)
Ride (+12/11)
Climb (+8/5)
Swim (+9/6)
Jump (+9/6)

Languages Known:

Equipment:
MW Full Plate
Large Shield
MW Greatsword
Lance
MW Mace
Throwing Axes (4)
Dagger
Backpack

***********

Human Male
Strong 12
XP: 66,001

Str 18 (+4) 
Dex 12 (+1)
Con 16 (+3)
Int 12 (+1) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (5' 6", 190 lbs)
HP: 98
BAB: +12/+7/+2
DEF: +6
Init: +1
Rep: +2
Move: 20'

AC:  25 (10 +8 armor +6 DEF +1 DEX)/27 w/large shield

Saves:
Fortitude: +9
Reflex: +5
Will: +4

Attacks:
Greatsword
Mace
Lance
Throwing Axes

Feats:
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus: Greatsword
Improved Damage Threshhold
Power Attack 
Cleave
Great Cleave
Mounted Combat
Ride-by Attack
Greater Weapon Focus: Greatsword
Spirited Charge
Weapon Focus: Lance
Greater Weapon Focus: Lance
Heroic Surge

Talents:
Melee Smash 1
Melee Smash 2
Weapon Specialization: Greatsword
Melee Smash 3
Greater Weapon Specialization: Greatsword
Melee Smash 4


Skills (bonus/ranks):
Craft (Weaponsmith) (+14/13) 
Knowledge (Ettiquette) (+5/4)
Profession (Bouncer) (+1/1)
Diplomacy (+2/3)
Knowledge (Nobility) (+1/1)
Ride (+16/15)
Climb (+11/7)
Swim (+11/7)
Jump (+14/10)

Languages Known:

Equipment:
MW Full Plate
Large Shield
MW Greatsword
MW Lance
MW Mace
MW Throwing Axes (4)
MW Dagger
Backpack

I think that is everything...

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Nov 9, 2005)

I like him, too...


----------



## Fenris (Nov 9, 2005)

Alright Ragboy, here is my other character; A Turanian swordsman. I can go either way with the characters. So depending on ho wsword dancer'c comes out and what OO wants to play and what works best, either will work.

3rd Level
[sblock]
Human Male
Strong 2/ Fast 1
XP: 3,000

Str 16 (+3) 
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 10 (+0) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (6'4", 220 lbs)
HP: 25
BAB: +2
DEF: +5
Init: +2
Move: 30'

AC: 21 (10 + 4 armor + 2 dex +5 DEF ) 

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +3
Will: +0

*Attacks:*
Cidaris 1d10 18-20/x2 Size Large
Composite longbow 

*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus Cidaris
Power Attack
Cleave
Defensive Expertise

*Talents:*
Evasion
Melee Smash


*Skills* (bonus/ranks):
Appraise (+2/2)
Bluff (+1/0 + Synergy)
Craft (Goldsmith) (+2/2) 
Diplomacy (-1/0)
Gather Information (+1/2)
Intimidate (+3/4)
Knowledge (Trade Routes) (+3/3)
Profession (Merchant) (+2/2)
Ride (+2/0)
Sense Motive (+5/5)

Languages Known:

*Equipment:*
MW Chain shirt
MW Comp Mighty (+3) long bow 
Quiver with 20 arrows 
MW Cidaris
Backpack 
Riding Horse
Riding saddle

[/sblock]

8th Level
[sblock]
Human Male
Strong 5/ Fast 3
XP: 3,000

Str 18 (+4) 
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 14 (+2)
Int 10 (+0) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (6'4", 220 lbs)
HP: 65
BAB: +7
DEF: +7
Init: +6
Move: 30'

AC: 23 (10 + 4 armor + 2 dex +7 DEF ) 24 w/ Dodge

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +6
Reflex: +5
Will: +2

*Attacks:*
Cidaris 1d10 18-20/x2 Size Large
Composite longbow 

*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus Cidaris
Power Attack
Cleave
Defensive Expertise
Dodge
Great Cleave
Improved Initiative

*Talents:*
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Melee Smash 1
Melee Smash 2
Weapon Specialization: Cidaris

*Skills* (bonus/ranks):
Appraise (+4/4)
Bluff (+6/5 + Synergy)
Craft (Goldsmith) (+4/4) 
Diplomacy (+5/4 + Synergy)
Gather Information (+2/3)
Intimidate (+7/6 + Synergy)
Knowledge (Trade Routes) (+3/3)
Profession (Merchant) (+2/2)
Ride (+2/0)
Sense Motive (+7/6)

Languages Known:

*Equipment:*
MW Chain shirt
MW Comp Mighty (+3) long bow 
Quiver with 20 arrows 
MW Cidaris
Backpack 
Riding Horse
Riding saddle
[/sblock]


12th Level
[sblock]
Strong 7/ Fast 5
XP: 3,000

Str 18 (+4) 
Dex 14 (+2)
Con 15 (+2)
Int 10 (+0) 
Wis 10 (+0)
Cha 8 (-1) 

Size: Medium (6'4", 220 lbs)
HP: 95
BAB: +10
DEF: +9
Init: +6
Move: 30'
MDT: 18


AC: 25 (10 + 4 armor + 2 dex +9 DEF ) 27 w/ Dodge and Def Exp

*Saves:*
Fortitude: +7
Reflex: +8
Will: +3

*Attacks:*
Cidaris 1d10 18-20/x2 Size Large
Composite longbow 

*Feats:*
Simple Weapon Proficiency
Martial Weapon Proficiency
Light Armor Proficiency
Medium Armor Proficiency
Heavy Armor Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Weapon Focus Cidaris
Power Attack
Cleave
Defensive Expertise
Dodge
Great Cleave
Improved Initiative
Unbalance Opponent
Improved Damage Threshhold
Greater Weapon Focus
Heroic Surge

*Talents:*
Evasion
Uncanny Dodge
Improved Uncanny Dodge
Melee Smash 1
Melee Smash 2
Weapon Specialization: Cidaris
Greater Weapon Specialization: Cidaris

*Skills* (bonus/ranks):
Appraise (+7/7)
Bluff (+8/7 + Synergy)
Craft (Goldsmith) (+4/4) 
Diplomacy (+7/6 + Synergy)
Gather Information (+4/5)
Intimidate (+13/12 + Synergy)
Knowledge (Trade Routes) (+3/3)
Profession (Merchant) (+2/2)
Ride (+7/5)
Sense Motive (+8/7)

Languages Known:

*Equipment:*
MW Chain shirt
MW Comp Mighty (+3) long bow 
Quiver with 20 arrows 
MW Cidaris
Backpack 
Riding Horse
Riding saddle[/sblock]

So he is certainly more "Hyborian". I will have fun with either one.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 10, 2005)

Fenris, 

Where did the Cidaris come from?  Are there rules somewhere? Just not familiar with the weapon. 

Other than that, looks good.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Fenris,
> 
> Where did the Cidaris come from?  Are there rules somewhere? Just not familiar with the weapon.
> 
> Other than that, looks good.




Ch 5 of Grim Tales 
I made the weapon up. I wanted a big ole sword with an increased threat range so I built it from the GT rules. It's now the big Turanian sword of choice  

Fenris


----------



## ragboy (Nov 10, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Ch 5 of Grim Tales
> I made the weapon up. I wanted a big ole sword with an increased threat range so I built it from the GT rules. It's now the big Turanian sword of choice




Okay. I was wondering if you did that, or just renamed the Cutlass in the Conan RPG (same stats, but it's an exotic weapon). So, you can use it two-handed as a martial weapon, or take an exotic weapon feat and use it one-handed. Is that an acceptable compromise?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 10, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Okay. I was wondering if you did that, or just renamed the Cutlass in the Conan RPG (same stats, but it's an exotic weapon). So, you can use it two-handed as a martial weapon, or take an exotic weapon feat and use it one-handed. Is that an acceptable compromise?




Yeap! If we go the swordsman route I may tweak the feats to reflect this.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeap! If we go the swordsman route I may tweak the feats to reflect this.




Hmmm... why? His current build doesn't use a shield or TWF... Am I missing something (honestly...not being flippant)? Seems like it wouldn't affect his 'style' at all... Or do you mean that he could just use a greatsword to better effect?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 11, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Hmmm... why? His current build doesn't use a shield or TWF... Am I missing something (honestly...not being flippant)? Seems like it wouldn't affect his 'style' at all... Or do you mean that he could just use a greatsword to better effect?




Well this would give me the option to use a shield. But if I recall the GT rules aright, I think making it exotic to use one-handed dropped the damage. So we'll leave it a two-handed martial and not worry about it


----------



## ragboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Well this would give me the option to use a shield. But if I recall the GT rules aright, I think making it exotic to use one-handed dropped the damage. So we'll leave it a two-handed martial and not worry about it




I know using it two-handed increases the damage by 1.5, yeah? Is there a GT rule that's different? (back at work, so no GT SRD makes me blind).


----------



## Fenris (Nov 11, 2005)

No, not the damage multiplier for STR. This has to do with building the weapon. Sp I came up with this by:

Well I typed in all in then deleted it because I wasn't sure if I could post it. And then Haskins would really be dead   

But one of the modifications to a weapon: is that if the weapon is large you can drop the damage die by one step to make it a hand and a half weapon requiring the exotic weapon to use one handed.

Pages 88-89 when you get home.

But I want the d10.

Fenris


----------



## sword-dancer (Nov 11, 2005)

Sorry

My coputer is defect, so i couldn´t made or post my PC or post him all other things defer to the GM


----------



## ragboy (Nov 11, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> But I want the d10.
> 
> Fenris




Got it. Can't wait for that SRD...:|


----------



## Old One (Nov 14, 2005)

Bumporama...

Figured I would bump this up and see what the scoop is...are we cranking up anytime soon?

I will be on business travel most of the week, but will have good internet access.  I definitely think I want to go with the knight...more "Hyborian" in flavor !

~ OO

PS - I am not sure I understood S-Ds last post...are there just going to be two of us?


----------



## ragboy (Nov 14, 2005)

I didn't understand it either. Sworddancer: Are you computer problems temporary? I'm going to start tonight, so we'll fold you in if you get that sorted out... 

All: I'll make a first post tonight. I need names for your characters, by the way...


----------



## Fenris (Nov 14, 2005)

Ragboy and OldOne,
Ok if Old One is going with his knight, which of my characters works better with him? I can go with either. So Ragboy I'm looking to you for advice on which you feel better encompasses the feel you want. Old One gets a vote as well. Either works for me, so let's build the party.

Fenris


----------



## ragboy (Nov 14, 2005)

I think either one would be fine. The ranger/archer dude is a little weak in a straight on fight, but as I said (and especially if you two are the only ones playing) there'll be plenty of mooks to provide fodder. 

The only thing that swings my vote to the archer dude is that I built an adventure specifically with him in mind...  

The good news is that since we're going to jump in and out of the character's timeline, you could choose to run one or the other before we start the next one... i.e. there'll be a natural break at the 'end of the adventure' and we may go 12th level and you could use the swordsman for that one...).


----------



## Old One (Nov 15, 2005)

*Arturio the Poitainian*

For generations, the Knights of Poitain have provided the striking arm of Aquilonian armies.  Their irresistable lance charge, followed by the deadly play of their greatswords, have routed enemies from Nemedia to Zingara and beyond.

Most Poitanian nobles have faithfully served the crown, and basked the attendant awards.  Unfortunately for Arturio, his father and older brother chose the wrong side of Aquilonian internal "disagreement" - including betraying a border post to a Zingaran princeling.  Only his position as a second son - and a previous decoration for bravery - prevented him from traveling to the headsman's block with his relatives.

Banishment and a disgraced family name followed him to the Aquilonian border...

Now he wanders, dreaming of a way to return the family name to greatness...and killing things that get in his way !

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> The only thing that swings my vote to the archer dude is that I built an adventure specifically with him in mind...




Well there you go. I will get his name and background up tonight (I hope) or tommorrow at the latest. They will complement each other well.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 15, 2005)

Ongwi was one of the Tadodaho peoples best hunters. Quiet as the hare, fast as a deer, eyes as keen as an eagle and crafty as a wolf. One day while hunitng he had just brought down a deer for the village. As he bend over to apologize to it's spirit and expalin that his people needed to eat, he fell into a swoon and had a vision. He dreamed of the rising sun and his shadwon extended towards it covering the lands to the east. He awoke to find the deer gone and no trace of blood or arrow. He spoke to the medicine man and asked what all this meant. "You must leave the lands of the Picts, he replied, the spirts have a quest for you. I know not what it is, you must find it yourself. Go to the lands east of us and search for it. Let the spirits guide you." And so Ongwi picked up his bow and set off into the unknown lands to the east to find what the spirits wanted of him.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 15, 2005)

Cool! I'll have the first post up tonight.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 16, 2005)

Game thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2725286

Post your final characters - 3rd Level - Bump one ability up 1 point - Both of you were given a masterwork handaxe with a symbol etched into the blade: A bear pierced with arrows (sigil of the Vanir clan you serve).


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2005)

D'oh I need an image. I will scramble one up.


----------



## Old One (Nov 16, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Game thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2725286
> 
> Post your final characters - 3rd Level - Bump one ability up 1 point - Both of you were given a masterwork handaxe with a symbol etched into the blade: A bear pierced with arrows (sigil of the Vanir clan you serve).




RB,

Do you want the final PCs posted here or in the new thread?

~ OO

PS - Fenris, get a picture of Magua from "Last of the Mohicans"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 16, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> RB,
> 
> Do you want the final PCs posted here or in the new thread?
> 
> ...




Cool! Works for me.

edit: Thanks!


----------



## ragboy (Nov 16, 2005)

Funny! that's exactly how I pictured his character...

Rogues Gallery... 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2726477


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 17, 2005)

I just love how folks assume that just because I wrote the book I couldn't possibly be interested in playing.


----------



## Old One (Nov 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I just love how folks assume that just because I wrote the book I couldn't possibly be interested in playing.




I vote we re-open and let Wulf play 

[OO hopes that an extra AP slides his way over at SLoC ]

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Nov 17, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> I just love how folks assume that just because I wrote the book I couldn't possibly be interested in playing.




I'm a little leery of letting Wulf play, considering this will represent the first GT game I've actually ran.... And if you're still interested, you're welcome to join, if you want. I haven't worked out how I'm doing spells and stuff for PC's, but if you want to play a spellcasting character, I can work it out this weekend... 

Lemme know...


----------



## Fenris (Nov 17, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> I vote we re-open and let Wulf play
> 
> [OO hopes that an extra AP slides his way over at SLoC ]
> 
> ~ OO




The more the merrier.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 17, 2005)

So are you guys okay with a short pause while Wulf gets a character together?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> So are you guys okay with a short pause while Wulf gets a character together?




Yeap, part of why I hadn't posted today actually.


----------



## Old One (Nov 18, 2005)

And I thought Fenris was just being coy !  That works for me...I think it would be great fun to have Wulf on board.  Plus, if he gets uppity...we can just kill him (er...his character, I mean !)

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> And I thought Fenris was just being coy !  That works for me...I think it would be great fun to have Wulf on board.  Plus, if he gets uppity...we can just kill him (er...his character, I mean !)
> 
> ~ OO





Oh better yet, If he kills us in SLoC, we can kill him here!  

BTW: Wecome aboard Wulf!


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2005)

So, while we wait for Wulf. Are the Picts really cannibals or is that merely a slur based upon the perception of their savagry and penchant for animistic body rituals?


----------



## Old One (Nov 21, 2005)

Just thought I would bump this up a bit...

Is the Wulfster arriving anytime soon?

Fenris, IIRC, the Picts (or at least some tribes) did practice cannibalism.  It has been a while since I pulled out my extensive R. E. Howard collection...but I think they were.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Just thought I would bump this up a bit...
> 
> Is the Wulfster arriving anytime soon?
> 
> ...




Cannibalism as in people, the other white meat! or the more common ritualistic cannibalism (If I eat my enemies heart I gain his strength etc)?

And just how much meat, I mean muscle is on Arturio?


----------



## Old One (Nov 21, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Cannibalism as in people, the other white meat! or the more common ritualistic cannibalism (If I eat my enemies heart I gain his strength etc)?
> 
> And just how much meat, I mean muscle is on Arturio?




Arturio would give you a tummy-ache !

Probably more of the latter, I would imagine...although it would be funny to have divisions within the Pictish tribes:

Pict 1: I wouldn't be caught dead with one of the Gray Boar tribe.
Pict 2: Why not?
Pict 1: They are so weak, they only eat women and old men...not the hearts of strong warriors like us!
Pict 2: Really?  I didn't know they were such weaklings...sheesh, you learn something new each day.

~ OO


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Arturio would give you a tummy-ache !
> ~ OO




Only if I ate him all at once! Right now, in the ice, he could last for days!


----------



## ragboy (Nov 27, 2005)

Hey guys. 

I got buried in 'real life' stuff this week. I mistakenly thought that because I was on vacation all week, that I'd get to spend time on this thing. How silly of me. After painting the house, cleaning it for holiday company and entertaining said company, this is the first time I've even got to look at my computer for almost the entirity of this week.... So, I guess we'll crank back up tomorrow. 

Also, I haven't heard from Wulf. I'll e-mail him and find out if he's still interested in playing. 

Anyway. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Old One (Nov 27, 2005)

RB,

No problem...hope you had a good holiday despite all the "honey-do" work...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry guys, I popped in to snark and never checked back on the thread. 

Can I get a quick (one post) recap of the PCs that currently exist? I'll fit something in and have it posted double-quick.


----------



## Old One (Nov 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I popped in to snark and never checked back on the thread.
> 
> Can I get a quick (one post) recap of the PCs that currently exist? I'll fit something in and have it posted double-quick.




Wulf,

My knight is posted here: GT-Hyborian

Fenris is using his Pict woodsman from earlier in this thread...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 27, 2005)

Old One said:
			
		

> Wulf,
> 
> My knight is posted here: GT-Hyborian
> 
> ...




Have we had any word on the slave girl?

I'd kind of like to play an enormous Kushite but I think we'd start to strain the credibility of the knight with this traveling menagerie.

EDIT: Let me make it a little simpler. I'm going to play someone very specifically large and melee oriented. I'm not particular on the ethnicity-- Kushite, Vanir, Cimmerian-- whatever.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 27, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Have we had any word on the slave girl?
> 
> I'd kind of like to play an enormous Kushite but I think we'd start to strain the credibility of the knight with this traveling menagerie.




My other idea was a huge turanian swordsman, and a traveling menagerie seems very Hyborian. I say play what you want to play and let Ragboy deal with it


----------



## Old One (Nov 27, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> My other idea was a huge turanian swordsman, and a traveling menagerie seems very Hyborian. I say play what you want to play and let Ragboy deal with it




Yeah...what he said !

Hyborian Tales are all about menageries and misfits ...

~ OO


----------



## ragboy (Nov 28, 2005)

I'm down with the big Kushite. Old One's "knight" is a disaffected, dishonored sellsword now, so he has to make concessions in order to survive.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 28, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> I'm down with the big Kushite. Old One's "knight" is a disaffected, dishonored sellsword now, so he has to make concessions in order to survive.




Ok, he's ready here then.
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2750055&postcount=3

Couple of points:

1) I wasn't sure what was up with masterwork equipment. If I have masterwork stuff, I can revise.

2) I picked Favored Enemy: Humans-- which I think is in keeping with Howard's depictions of Kushites, who seemed to be cannibals more often than not. I will be happy to narrow that down to "White Devils" or even further if necessary.


----------



## Old One (Nov 28, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Ok, he's ready here then.
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2750055&postcount=3
> 
> Couple of points:
> ...




Wulf,

Looks good...bring on the mooks !

Hehe..."white devils"...very "Howard-ish" ...

~ OO


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 28, 2005)

Important revision made.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2005)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> Ok, he's ready here then.
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2750055&postcount=3
> 
> Couple of points:
> ...




Great, now we have to fight over the wishbone and who gets white meat and dark meat   
Two cannibals and a knight. Sounds like a movie!


----------



## ragboy (Nov 28, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Great, now we have to fight over the wishbone and who gets white meat and dark meat
> Two cannibals and a knight. Sounds like a movie!




Sounds more like the beginning of a joke: Two cannibals and a knight walk into a Arejunian flophouse. 

Wulf: I'll check this out tonight.


----------



## ragboy (Nov 29, 2005)

Mananga's cool. I like the assegai. I'm kicking myself now for not using the horror/insanity rules (that low wisdom and will save are very inviting). 

I'll edit the opening post on the game thread shortly. 

Fenris: Put your final character in the character thread when you get a chance: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=156537

Edit: Okay... Game thread is updated and we're live... I'm seeing that warrior/bodyguard dude from Hidalgo in the Mananga role... Peter Mensah. Can't find any images of him in that role... Oh, and I took the liberty of giving him a Maasai-like 'title': l'aarani. It's a bastardization of a Maasai word meaning, essentially, 'evil bad*** warrior.'


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Nov 29, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Mananga's cool. I like the assegai. I'm kicking myself now for not using the horror/insanity rules (that low wisdom and will save are very inviting).




Hey, no problem, use them. As long as you use Fight or Flight as well.

Just expect me to (wisely) choose Flight _every damn time_.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> Mananga's cool. I like the assegai. I'm kicking myself now for not using the horror/insanity rules (that low wisdom and will save are very inviting).
> 
> I'll edit the opening post on the game thread shortly.
> 
> Fenris: Put your final character in the character thread when you get a chance: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=156537




Did it last night.


----------

